# Civil service exam scores were released today



## Jrod6 (Mar 24, 2017)

Guess im either not cut out for it or I appeared to over sell myself. 

"The Human Resources Division regrets to inform you that you have failed the 2017 Police Officer (Cities & Towns and MBTA Transit Police) Examination. "


sucks, guess mall cop it is. What a shame wasted veteran status.....


----------



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

Hehehe


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Use the existing 2017 civil service thread next time please. I will move your post over later.


----------

